# Best Web Based Calendar/File Sharing



## metti (Dec 18, 2010)

I need a way to share scripts and other documents and a production calendar with cast and crew for a HS show I am working on. Are there any superior and not crazy expensive alternatives to using Google Calendar + Docs?


----------



## Footer (Dec 18, 2010)

You could always do a large dropbox share or run a calendar widget on just about any CMS. Google docs will do this all perfectly, its what we do around here....


----------



## Grog12 (Dec 18, 2010)

Out of curiosity whats the problem with Google Docs/Cal?

You could always try Wiggio but Google Docs is infinetly better.


----------



## zmb (Dec 18, 2010)

Windows Live Office/Calendar is an alternative to Google Docs and it's free too.
I haven't used in a group setting however but if you use it let us know how it goes.
Welcome to Windows Live
Welcome to Windows Live


----------



## len (Dec 18, 2010)

The only other thing I can suggest is a file sharing page on a website.


----------



## metti (Dec 18, 2010)

Google Calendar/Docs it is! To answer your question, there is nothing wrong witH Google's stuff, I was just curious to See if there was anything that is more specifically useful or geared toward theatre needs.


----------



## somebodyrocks (Dec 19, 2010)

A wiki website like one from Wetpaint might suit your needs, but honestly.. I'll agree with everyone else here and say Google Docs & Cal is probably your best bet. Far less work to keep maintained, and very easy to share with a fair size group of people.


----------

